# Eclipse RCP Tabellen-View (Anfängerfrage)



## rewireable (3. Apr 2012)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mich mit Eclipse RCP einzuarbeiten.
Ich verwende jetzt gleich e4, damit ich nicht in einem halben jahr nochmal alles lernen muss, für meine aktuelle Frage sollte das aber unerheblich sein.

Ich hab mit einem tutorial meine erst anwendung erstellt. http://dev.eclipse.org/mhonarc/lists/e4-dev/pdfRsoKHrC6sk.pdf

jetzt bin ich ein bisschen enttäuscht von der GUI, da ich dachte dass "fast alles von selbst kommt"

z.B.
* die einzelnen Reiter minimieren, maximieren, an verschiedenen stellen andocken lassen etc...

* In der TableView
  * Zeilen durch klick in Header nach Spalte sortieren (aufsteigen/absteigend, mit angezeigtem Pfeil)
  * einzlenen spalten ausblenden
  * Spalten per DragAndDrop verschieben

hab ich da nur vergessen ein bit zu setzten oder muss das wirklich alles nochmal nachprogrammiert werden?
 Kennt hierfür jemand ein gutes Tutorial?

danke!
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Sonecc (3. Apr 2012)

rewireable hat gesagt.:


> Ich verwende jetzt gleich e4, damit ich nicht in einem halben jahr nochmal alles lernen muss, für meine aktuelle Frage sollte das aber unerheblich sein.



Das ist in diesem Fall sogar sehr wichtig, weil einige von dir angesprochenen Punkte genau daher kommen, dass du e4 nutzt und nicht das bisherige RCP Framework...



rewireable hat gesagt.:


> jetzt bin ich ein bisschen enttäuscht von der GUI, da ich dachte dass "fast alles von selbst kommt"



Wow. Du hast ja schon ziemlich direkte Erwartungen. Wo die herkommen erschließt sich mir allerdings nicht.



rewireable hat gesagt.:


> z.B.
> * die einzelnen Reiter minimieren, maximieren, an verschiedenen stellen andocken lassen etc...



Ob und wie das möglich ist, hängt davon ab, wie du deine UI modellierst. Das Modell im Tutorial ist dabei nunmal relativ starr. Willst du das ganze wie beschrieben haben, wirst du es anders definieren müssen. Siehe u.a. hier


rewireable hat gesagt.:


> * In der TableView
> * Zeilen durch klick in Header nach Spalte sortieren (aufsteigen/absteigend, mit angezeigtem Pfeil)
> * einzlenen spalten ausblenden
> * Spalten per DragAndDrop verschieben



Ein Teil deiner Anforderungen kannst du selbst erledigen. Schau dir für das Sortieren z.B. einfach mal an, welche Methoden dir der TableViewer anbietet. Du kannst aber natürlich auch hier mal reinschauen.

Abschließend möchte ich noch sagen:
1. Dass es nicht viel bringt stur ein Tutorial abzuarbeiten ohne darüber nachzudenken was und warum man dies tut. Einige Fragen hätten sich beim rumspielen an einigen Punkten von selbst erledigt. 
2. Es oft einfacher ist zu googlen, als einen Forenbeitrag zu erstellen. 
3. Du eine (IMO) extreme Erwartungshaltung hast. Frage mich jetzt noch, wo diese herkommt.


----------



## Gast2 (3. Apr 2012)

Ein Tutorial wird nicht ausreichen um E4 einfach so zu verstehen.
Man sollte vielleicht auch schon mal was von DI, OSGi und EMF gehört haben 

Weiteres Tutorial
Eclipse 4 RCP - Tutorial


----------



## lumo (3. Apr 2012)

wenn du neu bei eclipse bist heissts durchbeissen, anfangs fühlt man (war zumindest bei mir so) sich von dem umfang was das teil kann, erschlagen.
google nach beispielen wie von lars vogel (die haben mir sehr geholfen)

zur table-view
sowas gibts standardmässig nicht.
da du verschiedene tabellen - komponenten verwenden kannst!

ich hatte anfangs eine normal SWT tabelle drin, bin dann zu JFace TableViewer gewechselt und bin jetzt bei NatTable gelandet (weil die viel selbst macht und einfach nur alles ermöglicht was sich ein programmierer wünscht - leider mit dem nachteil, dass man wie ein kind im süssigkeitenladen ist, wenn mans erstmals sieht...)


----------

